# Congradulations BOHUNTER



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Congradulations BOHUNTER on completing your PADI Open Water class this weekend! :clapNow that class is done, its time for some fun diving! It already sounds like you've got some things in the works.

Had a great time this weekend, and it was great to meet you. I look forward to diving with you in the future.

Rich


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Rich,

This has been the most fun filled 3 weeks in a long long time. Took a Nitrox class tonight, and will finish my ADV Cert on the "O" in the AM! Ive been in water in Santa rosa Co since 1971 and its about time I finally got certified. I know there are many more hours of training from here on, but its nice to know all I have to do now is put it all to use. 

We dove the Pier rubble today and viz to me was actually better than we dove it but I got up and close with the Sea Turtle. That was Kewl and worth the part of my fees. Saw that outstanding Queen Angel fish too... What a pretty fish!

I appreciate all the help from you and the Dive Shop at MBT. Fritz and Jim is some of those what else do ya need guys, lets get it right for YOU. I appreciate their help alot. As for my New Instructor, some GAY guy, I guess he is alright. I havent drowned yet... But the "O" is another day! LOL Ill keep my Jokes to a Minimum until I get all the certs done! Josh is a good instructor who will tell you the details the books do not share. Personal experiences are how we all ADVANCE!

Thanks to the MBT GUY's....

Steve >>--BOHUNTER--> Holloway


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I survived the "O"!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That's awesome man! Conradulations


----------

